# Disney's Bunnies



## akdisneypirates (Jan 3, 2015)

Well here we are! I would like you to meet our 2 bunnies with a third one on the way. Boo is a white, 2 yr lionhead dwarf mix and he is my sweet, snuggly, metro man-always fixing his hair and extra clean. He's a very smart little dude.:bunny19

Then we have Buzz(like the Disney theme I've got going on?), and he's a flemish giant cross something....black in color and just over a year old, he's very sweet and laid back-but as I always say with him the lights are on, but there is no one home. Just not a smart cookie. He's very sweet tho and we love him to pieces.

We have had both those boys(neutered)since they were a few months old, so we were lucky enough to raise them ourselves.

Our best friends have a rescued Luna, 2 yr old(spayed) white, holland lop cross who is not very fond of people because of some abusive handling during her first year of life. From what we know she might have had 1-2 litters during that first year as well. She loves human company, just dislikes human contact. Luna has had difficulties bonding with a friend in the past which makes it even more difficult for her to be as happy as she could be(because she is alone).

We are in the middle of moving into a new house, so we decided to move our 2 boys to our best friend's home where Luna resides. Turned out that they became best friends and are not inseparable. We made the decision to adopt Luna as none of us want to separate them, especially with Luna's history.

Buzz on the left, Luna in the middle, Boo on the right




So here we are now, the trio lives many hundreds of miles away, away from us:cry2 while we move, but are in loving experienced hands until we settle and prep their new home so we can bring them back home. 

Best friend and I will be updating the thread, as the trio lives with her for the few months.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2015)

Our first 4 dogs had Star Trek names. Then 2 from the comics and the last 3 from Futurama. Our bunnies have names from books, TV and movies unles they already had a name when they came to us.


----------



## pani (Jan 4, 2015)

What a cute picture of your trio!! I'm looking forward to reading updates.


----------

